# Le Mans '66



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Entertaining film but not one for people that actually know the full story - Matt Damon and Christia Bale have a real on screen chemistry


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thought it was fantastic. Little CGI heavy but thoroughly enjoyable, accurate or not.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Thought it was fantastic. Little CGI heavy but thoroughly enjoyable, accurate or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have to agree that it was a Superb film even my Wife thought it was good:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Must admit i'm looking forward to seeing this one,out of the UK until the middle of December so i'll probably have the cinema to myself.

As an aside,how did it differ from the real story?

cheers


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andysp said:


> Must admit i'm looking forward to seeing this one,out of the UK until the middle of December so i'll probably have the cinema to myself.
> 
> As an aside,how did it differ from the real story?
> 
> cheers


There was no mention of the fact that the GT40 already existed as a Lola and most of the cars early development was completed in the UK was completely left out - the film makes it appear as if it was pretty much all down to Shelby

Some of the race scenes of the 1966 Daytona and Le Mans was a little bit farcical but still very enjoyable

As a film it works really well, for historical / story accuracy its a 3/10


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

andy665 said:


> There was no mention of the fact that the GT40 already existed as a Lola and most of the cars early development was completed in the UK was completely left out - the film makes it appear as if it was pretty much all down to Shelby
> 
> Some of the race scenes of the 1966 Daytona and Le Mans was a little bit farcical but still very enjoyable
> 
> As a film it works really well, for historical / story accuracy its a 3/10


Yes Agree with this point also as a fellow car enthusiast,but as you said "As a film it works",I don't think it was directed to be a full on documentary...but it's movie on screen Appeal will satisfy 99.9% of the movie goers:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

andy665 said:


> There was no mention of the fact that the GT40 already existed as a Lola and most of the cars early development was completed in the UK was completely left out - the film makes it appear as if it was pretty much all down to Shelby
> 
> Some of the race scenes of the 1966 Daytona and Le Mans was a little bit farcical but still very enjoyable
> 
> As a film it works really well, for historical / story accuracy its a 3/10


The film did tell you the car was built in the UK and shipped over to the US. As you said though, they make out it was useless and required shelby to fix it properly... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

andy665 said:


> There was no mention of the fact that the GT40 already existed as a Lola and most of the cars early development was completed in the UK was completely left out - the film makes it appear as if it was pretty much all down to Shelby
> 
> Some of the race scenes of the 1966 Daytona and Le Mans was a little bit farcical but still very enjoyable
> 
> As a film it works really well, for historical / story accuracy its a 3/10


 I see a bit like the Americans recollection of most historical events!!

I'll still give it look see though.

Cheers


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Watched this last night without the knowledge of the true events so was kind of on the edge of my seat as things unfolded throughout the film.

When it finished I googled to see how accurate it was.

I really enjoyed the film and would recommend it.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah, great film - we watched it as a family and all enjoyed it


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great film with a decent surround sound system, makes it really come alive.


----------

